# Starting a Night Goblins army



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Guys, I was thinking about starting another fantasy army for a while and it was beteween ogres and night goblins, and if you read the name of the topic you can guess what my choice was lol.

anyways I got the Night Goblin Half of the battle for Skull pass and was wondering what I should get next.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well night goblins are going to be a major one, lots and lots of goblins... mostly with spears. But first you'll need their army book  I plan on starting a 1k mixed army for a November doubles tourny (partnering with NGs) but so far haven't got beyond the army book (have made my list though).

You'll want at least a couple of large blocks of basic night goblins with spears and then 2-3 more smaller units of archers/spears/swords+shields and then you'll want fanatics to throw into them.
After that I would start looking at the special/rare bit of your army. Mangler squigs, pump wagons and artillery all cry out to be taken: they give you the hitting power to really hurt your opponents, which the goblins generally lack by themselves.

One thing I would say is not to be tempted by getting more trolls: night goblin Ld is crap, and even with both a general and BSB in range of a troll unit they'll still fail far too many stupidity tests to be a useful option.


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Squigs are allways decent option for some hitting power in Night gobbo army. Skarsnik ain't bad choice for general, if you don't mind using SC in your army. Giant is always useful, if used rightly...


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

spider riders with the poison banner (making their poison 5+ I believe) is a very hard hitting and maneuverable unit.

Don't get tempted for crazy hordes, steadfast wins you the game with gobos.
I've seen 'suicide' road blocks do well. 10-20 archers with fanatics. They run up, stand and shoot and fanatic charging units.

most armies have ways to deal with 1-3 fanatics....not 10+ of them.

Artillery is dirt cheap. Bolt throwers (chukkas) have crap BS, but enough of them will hit and kill. No armor save is scary vs many units. 
Doom divas are terrifying for most enemies.

I aborted my attempt to start an all NG army, I have WOC, Beasts, Ogres, Chaos Dwarves....

I'll PM you with what I have.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Chukkas are pretty cool, especially if you can keep them seperate- with ushc low Ld if you lose 1 then any of them within 6" are likely to miss a round of shooting.
Similar goes for fanatic units- you don't want little, easily killed units anywhere near them as 1 failed panic check will kill your fanatics before they've had the chance to be released.


I'm a big fan of fanatic based poker: have random numbers of fanatics in your unis, not just the max or same in all. That way you can just laugh at the opponent's anti-fanatic tactics.
- you can also do mean bluff moves like running a unit of 20 NGs straight at the enemy, pretending they are a fanatic based road block, and while the enemy backs off while sending all their shooting/magic their way you can be laughing as all your losing is a ~60pt unit instead of a 135pt unit... and by the time the opponent starts in on your other units you can have maneuvered into position.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Doom divers are almost automatic takes. You need those hits on tough stuff.
Snotling pump wagons, mangler squips and wolf chariots are all important for hitting things that are tough and getting in the way of threats you cannot deal with otherwise. 
You really need poison with spider riders and archnorok spider to deal with tougher units. 
Spam night goblin shamans for their dice
Basically, run steadfast blocks of night goblins with some war machines and lots of fast moving, hard hitting units to provide diversion and threats. 

Consider a squiq horde and squig hoppers. 


Due to low leadership, you need things that are unbreakableand ITP (squiqs and snotling pump wagons) and to avoid smaller units subject to panic tests from fleeing back through your other units that are vulnerable to panic tests. If a wolf chariot gets blown up or a unit of riders or chariots takes and fails a panic test, it can cascade throughout the entire army.


----------

